# "God Isn't Finished"



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

"God Isn't Finished"

He will also keep you firm to the end, so that you will be found without fault in the Day of our Lord Jesus Christ. I Corinthians 1:8 TEV

Ever wonder why the same things keep happening over and over, or when will things be different? The same things happen first, because there is nothing new, and second the old stuff just keep going around and around. Things will be different when Jesus comes. Until then He is by our side and equips us to handle situations.

God is continually working on and in us to get us ready to face life's challenges. Everyday He *adds to our faith *so that we will rely and trust in Him more. He is growing our faith so daily we can have more power to stand in trying times. God *stretches our patience* level so that we are able to endure the short comings of other people. He whispers to us that, "none are perfect" to remind us that we also have faults, so that we can bear the weakness of others. A touch of *hope is added* to let us know that all of our hope is in God, because without Him there is no hope, no, way. God *multiplies our joy* because He knows that some things will come along and knock us to our knees and the only way we can stand is if we have joy that is deeply planted in our hearts. Joy isn't determined by ones circumstances. Last, God *increases our love,* He is the only one who can help us to love those who have misused, slandered, or caused us harm in some way. God isn't through with us yet so our instincts say, "hate them, God says, "love them." Thank God He keeps on working on us daily, providing us with what we need. What kind of world would it be if God was not at work in the Christian's life?

Have a Turn Around Thursday.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Praise the Lord, that God isn't finished with us yet!

"Looking unto Jesus, the author and finisher of our faith."

"Faith cometh by hearing, and hearing by the word of God."

I thank God for the easy accessibility we have to the printed and recorded word of God, the Bible. Thank you for your post!


----------



## RP459 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for your post. We never know what words God might give us to share with others that will reach them when they need it most.

Your thoughts were right on time. 

Give thanks to God for all things, for it is from Him that all things are given.


----------



## FishingFrank (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm new to this 2coolfishing.com, but maybe the word cool is there for a reason. I was just doing a little browsing when I ran across you folks chating about all the above when it comes to the good Lord, like I said this is some cool stuff. May the good Lord Bless each and every one of you today and everyday.


----------



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

*thanks Frank*

Welcome aboard Frank . It is cool and my the good lord belss you also..Have a super day from the ape.........


----------



## FishingFrank (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey!!! thanks ape man, today is Friday and I will be passing through your neck of the woods this afternoon on my way to my deer lease, I'll wave as I pass by main street from 59, have a good weekend.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Welcome, Fishing Frank! I'm glad you've come aboard. Mrs. B


----------

